# GM Power Activate!



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

For all you World of Warcraft players out there (or anyone who just wants to see what the game looks like), [nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dr6owBKwn6A[/nomedia]'s a nifty little video a friend sent me that details the extent of what someone with GM power can do in the game.

Unbelievable.


----------

